# Sears Canada Craftsman 4/21 - Looking for info



## Cybergy (Aug 27, 2017)

I happened upon an old 4/21 dual stage (possibly called a "Snow King"?), but it's going to need some work and I can't seem to find it in any parts lookup sites.

Anyone have an idea if the model number is a subset maybe of the model on the tag? Different Canadian model maybe?

I would have thought Craftsman or Sears Parts Direct would have something, but I'm getting zero.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Try C950-52475-5
I don't know if it's the same machine or not but it sure looks similar.

If you need a manual, I have one in pdf form. If you want it, send me a PM with your email address. The file is about 5 mg in size.

Paul


----------



## Cybergy (Aug 27, 2017)

Thanks, but they all look similar - however your model has some big differences.

I think my best strategy may be to focus on the Tecumseh engine exclusively. If I can find details on that, aside from the blower itself.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Cybergy said:


> I think my best strategy may be to focus on the Tecumseh engine exclusively. If I can find details on that, aside from the blower itself.


The same engine was used on a lot of different makes and models of blowers so unless you're looking something on the engine, don't think it will help a lot. There is a manual on TEC engines that covers a lot but it includes every engine they sold at the time.


----------



## Cybergy (Aug 27, 2017)

Right, that's what I was trying to say - I'm really looking at tune-up type of parts, so it's just the engine I need to isolate, since the whole machine appears not to exist in parts databases...


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

That's easy. Look on the flywheel cover, top center where the starter button typically is mounted ( should be able to find a model number at a minimum). There should be a number stamped in there. Copy that down and take it down to your OPE dealer/supplier and tell them what you're looking for. They have all the diagrams typically and can cross reference to several databases as needed.
Being it's a Tecumseh labeled engine, that should make it all the easier to find what you need.


Hope that helps
Paul


----------

